# concentrate and clearing of SP?



## roadpupp (May 23, 2012)

Hey all- 

My pee is dry and clearing! I made a 6.5 gallon batch and plan to split it up among a few 1 gallon bottles (Need to buy a 3 gallon carboy). 

I think I will do half with sugar and 1/4 each of some concentrate. I have searched all the concentrate threads and see blueberry Pom and Apple Cherry and strawberry as potential candiates. 

I guess I have a basic question. Won't these cloud my nice clear pee? I can't imagine strawberry juice being clear? 

Do I have to use sparkaloid again or are all these just clear concentrates? 

Thanks


----------



## Swilley (May 23, 2012)

add sugar and concentrate and let sit for 2 weeks to settle then bottle but be careful the sediment can be easily disturbed


----------



## hobbyiswine (May 23, 2012)

Some of the concentrates are clear and some have "chunks" in them. The pulp substance in some concentrates doesn't seem to add much flavor. I add one can per gallon if the juice is clear and bottle right away if sorbate has been added. Flavor yours to taste as I have found some cans to have plenty of sugar but not taste as sweet. If the cans of concentrate have pulp in them then yes, let it settle on its own for a couple weeks. No need to add any clearing agents. Gravity will do the job. Chances are it will be gone very soon anyways!


----------

